# Law or psychology?



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

At the moment I am enrolled in a psychology degree at one of the top universities for psychology in my country. I'm enjoying it, but my university has ridiculously high standards when it comes to being accepted into the higher degrees that would allow me to become a qualified psychologist. 

I would need to achieve a perfect GPA in my final year to be accepted into honours and once I get into honours, I have to get almost perfect marks to be accepted into masters. I did manage to achieve a perfect GPA last semester, so I don't think it is entirely impossible for me to achieve these marks, but i am still very nervous about it and I think the possibility of falling short of the necessary grades is very real. 

But on the other hand I have the marks to get into a double degree majoring in law and a subject of my choice. I understand that law is very competitive and challenging, but on the plus side I only need to pass to get the degree, whereas with psychology I need to achieve very high marks throughout the degree if I hope to become qualified. 

I'm very confused and worried about my future at the moment. Does anyone have any opinions or advice as to which path I should choose?


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Go with psychology. Law is going to be just as hard, it is very competitive and since your first instinct is psycholody, go with that! And good luck.


----------



## Roudy79 (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe you could ask yourself what you would do with either degree. Then go for the degree that will get you places you want to end up in. Also, I wouldn't think of the two degrees being two different paths. There's just one path, and that path is you. If you're an NF both degrees will suit you just fine. Nelson Mandela started out a lawyer and ended up as a huge NF inspiration to many people.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I say do both. I double-majored in psych and law in college and they're very complimentary.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Law.

words to make post long enough


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

timeless said:


> I say do both. I double-majored in psych and law in college and they're very complimentary.


Thanks for your advice Timeless. I think this sounds like a good option. 

Could I ask what was it like studying law and psychology at the same time? Was the workload very large? I'm also wondering what law is like as a profession, is it very high-pressured? Any advice you could offer would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Luke said:


> Thanks for your advice Timeless. I think this sounds like a good option.
> 
> Could I ask what was it like studying law and psychology at the same time? Was the workload very large? I'm also wondering what law is like as a profession, is it very high-pressured? Any advice you could offer would be much appreciated. Thanks.


The workload was manageable although I had no time to take courses in subjects other than law and psych (or core curriculum requirements for those majors.)

Law can be high-pressured but it depends on the circumstances. When I got into law school, I figured it was going to be cut-throat competitive because I go to a Tier 1 school and there's a mandatory curve. But for the most part, everyone works together and I haven't seen any undermining. The actual practice of law can be very competitive depending on where you are. Big, private firms are incredibly cut-throat but smaller firms and jobs in the public sector are not nearly as much. (This is because in big private firms, the worst cases get handed off from the guys at the top to the guys at the bottom, and if you're at the bottom and you lose one of those cases, your ass is on the line. Meanwhile, the people with seniority get the plum cases.)


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

I was going to say both too. Double majors are pretty common and nowhere near as difficult to obtain as you might think. I double majored in English and Criminology, and I'm going to school for Law in the fall. It also helps to have a more generalized college discipline under your belt just in case something changes and you decide to change careers. Having psych is a great springboard to a lot of other paths. 

It's really important to explore right now. Don't worry too much about your future if you can help it. It sounds like you have great work ethic and good grades, so you don't need to be concerned. Just do what you enjoy and something great will come from it. At the end of the day, it's about what you're passionate for above anything else. Do what you love and success will follow! 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Luke said:


> At the moment I am enrolled in a psychology degree at one of the top universities for psychology in my country. I'm enjoying it, but my university has ridiculously high standards when it comes to being accepted into the higher degrees that would allow me to become a qualified psychologist.
> 
> I would need to achieve a perfect GPA in my final year to be accepted into honours and once I get into honours, I have to get almost perfect marks to be accepted into masters. I did manage to achieve a perfect GPA last semester, so I don't think it is entirely impossible for me to achieve these marks, but i am still very nervous about it and I think the possibility of falling short of the necessary grades is very real.
> 
> ...


I'm a lawyer in the UK. Law is a super competitive field, and it's not cheap to get qualified either. Regardless of whether you merely need a pass, you'll need to to achieve high marks if you want to stand out from the crowd. Not only this, but if you wish to go on to practise, then there's a level of specialisation that you'll need to work towards. During my university time; I was constantly interning/volunteering to make sure my CV reflected my commitment to my chosen field. Not only that, but there's the struggle period, which I'm currently in, where you still need to make a name for yourself as a good advocate in your own right. The life of a junior defence lawyer is anything but glamorous.

As for the academic side of things; law requires a lot in terms of dedication and commitment. You need to digest vast swathes of information; if you live in a Common Law country, then case law will be just as important as any principles you read in a textbook. In practice, you won't cite trite law; but at academic levels; your memory for key facts, rules and judgments will be put to the test. In order to qualify, you'll need to have studied core modules; which some people find mind-numbing. For me, contract law and the law of property were utterly wretched. However, you still need to fight through the boredom and study hard. 

Legal research is a skill, you will have to hone it very sharply and fast in order to find case-law for yourself. Researching from statute to case law is time consuming; because not everything is relevant, you'll need to learn good judgment on what is and isn't relevant. However, I don't want to scare you away. Law is a joy to study, the interesting parts are fascinating beyond all imagination. When you start debates in seminar rooms on the nature of law, or natural law v positivism v utilitarianism v right theory; well... wow . In practice, there's never a dull day. I know that I'll be doing something different each day. Sure, it eats my social life, but it's totally worth it. Your first day in court is an experience like no other! The first time I wore my wig, I think it was the happiest day of my life. There is an intellectual thrill in explaining academic law to the layperson; and then really getting to air your opinions on how the law should be interpreted in open court is epic!

So really, follow your passion. If you want to know more about what studying law entails, or have any queries on it, feel free to ask me.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR (Jun 18, 2011)

*Paradox1987 * It`s not an area for me career wise but it is something I look at from a philosophical point of view. I wonder if I can ask for your response to the following: I understand and can see the excitement of taking to part a law in relation to a case and then discovery precedence and deciding how best to argue the case in relation to your client and in light of the other sides position ... but what I was wondering is whether that is ever outweighed for you by the sometimes idiocy of the law and how - although the law is the law - it can often lead to injustice. Does that grate on you at all or do you keep it all as a career clear cut law is law and that`s then end of your involvement?


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

RRRoooaaaRRR said:


> *Paradox1987 * It`s not an area for me career wise but it is something I look at from a philosophical point of view. I wonder if I can ask for your response to the following: I understand and can see the excitement of taking to part a law in relation to a case and then discovery precedence and deciding how best to argue the case in relation to your client and in light of the other sides position ... but what I was wondering is whether that is ever outweighed for you by the sometimes idiocy of the law and how - although the law is the law - it can often lead to injustice. Does that grate on you at all or do you keep it all as a career clear cut law is law and that`s then end of your involvement?


Well I come into the law from a very controversial stance. My area of practice is criminal defence and human rights. In the UK, both types are considered "agitators", especially by elements of the tabloid media. As a junior, I don't see anything too exciting; the odd theft here and there. I think that the penal system in most Common Law countries are too geared around crime and punishment; over above crime and justice. I do indeed find this disturbing and unpleasant to witness. However; there comes a stage where you realise that it isn't your responsibility. I always make a plea in mitigation if the defendant is convicted/pleads guilty. Beyond that, it's in the hands of the judge; all I can do is do my best. I always cling to the belief that there are instances of overrulings and reforms; so you should never abandon *all* hope.


----------



## johnfernandis (Jul 4, 2011)

I want to advised you that you should take the interest field for your career.If you have more interest in psychology than law then go for it.And if law more then take that one.By this you can enjoy your work and not do the work just for making career or for more money or degree.But in which your interest more you should go for it.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR (Jun 18, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> Well I come into the law from a very controversial stance. My area of practice is criminal defence and human rights. In the UK, both types are considered "agitators", especially by elements of the tabloid media. As a junior, I don't see anything too exciting; the odd theft here and there. I think that the penal system in most Common Law countries are too geared around crime and punishment; over above crime and justice. I do indeed find this disturbing and unpleasant to witness. However; there comes a stage where you realise that it isn't your responsibility. I always make a plea in mitigation if the defendant is convicted/pleads guilty. Beyond that, it's in the hands of the judge; all I can do is do my best. I always cling to the belief that there are instances of overrulings and reforms; so you should never abandon *all* hope.


This sounds like you are definitely in the right Career and in the right area of the law  The gratifying thing is that because you view your cases past the `law` position (and automotively ensure theat all is done in that regard) and have a personal ethical investment (obviously healthily within boundaries) that you will look at the issues not just in a robotic linear fashion but in a way that looks at underlying issues and how it does or doesn`t knit together ... this means straightaway that you allow your linear mind to take a back seat whilst you explore more broadly where there are inconsistencies etc - and this allows more creative takes to bubble up.

BTW - you probably are already aware, but the CPS (I`m English) deliberately hold back statements so any lawyer who doesn`t ask for a confirmation in writing from the CPS that ALL statement sare included is leaving it wide open for the CPS to spring surprises. 

Anyway, just want to let you know that I reckon anyone who has you involved in their case is very very lucky


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd say do both! I think both majors are very interrelated, just make sure you are passionate enough about law.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

RRRoooaaaRRR said:


> This sounds like you are definitely in the right Career and in the right area of the law  The gratifying thing is that because you view your cases past the `law` position (and automotively ensure theat all is done in that regard) and have a personal ethical investment (obviously healthily within boundaries) that you will look at the issues not just in a robotic linear fashion but in a way that looks at underlying issues and how it does or doesn`t knit together ... this means straightaway that you allow your linear mind to take a back seat whilst you explore more broadly where there are inconsistencies etc - and this allows more creative takes to bubble up.
> 
> BTW - you probably are already aware, but the CPS (I`m English) deliberately hold back statements so any lawyer who doesn`t ask for a confirmation in writing from the CPS that ALL statement sare included is leaving it wide open for the CPS to spring surprises.
> 
> Anyway, just want to let you know that I reckon anyone who has you involved in their case is very very lucky


Thank you, you're too kind :blushed:. Ahh, yes the old CPS trick; the problem is that the Criminal Procedure Rules, whilst binding, carry no sanction for breach. So whilst all evidence (including the unused) should be furnished by the CPS to the defence within 14 days of listing; that's rare. I'm usually in the magistrate's; I'm not trusted to do a full Plea and Case Management in the Crown yet; so I can't complain too much that the unused is plonked on my desk 2 days before trial and I've been requesting it for 10 days lol. Frustrating, yes, but I think it builds character lol.

Thank you again, that made my day :happy:.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Go w/psychology. I'm doing law. You won't be competition.


----------

